# [SOLVED] need XP drivers for Keyspan UPR-112



## Ellis Sevin (Feb 13, 2011)

I have an original UPR-112 port replicator, and I can't find my driver disk. Keyspan offers a port replicator called the UPR-112G now, and while its externally identical, its internally different. The drivers for the new 112G do NOT work with the UPR-112. 
I have already emailed Keyspan (Tripplite) about this and been told to download the 112G driver. I told them it doesn't work, and asked for the old driver. The reply? "We're sorry, but we no longer support the UPR-112."


Does anyone here know where to find XP Pro drivers for this thing?


----------



## Ellis Sevin (Feb 13, 2011)

*Help me get my port replicator working on XP*

I posted this up in the "Other Hardware" folder but I figured I should post it here as well....


I have an original UPR-112 port replicator, and I can't find my driver disk. Keyspan offers a port replicator called the UPR-112G now, and while its externally identical, its internally different. The drivers for the new 112G do NOT work with the UPR-112. 
I have already emailed Keyspan (Tripplite) about this and been told to download the 112G driver. I told them it doesn't work, and asked for the old driver. The reply? "We're sorry, but we no longer support the UPR-112."


Does anyone here know where to find XP Pro drivers for this thing?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Help me get my port replicator working on XP*

Try the driver *here*

Tripp-lite Keyspan drivers


----------



## Ellis Sevin (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: need XP drivers for Keyspan UPR-112*

The drivers at that link worked. Thanks for your help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: need XP drivers for Keyspan UPR-112*

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

